
Standard Chartered Favors Frankfurt as EU Hub After Brexit - doener
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-standard-chartered-favors-frankfurt-as-eu-hub-after-brexit-2017-5?IR=T
======
Boothroid
Good news. The UK needs to diversify away from financial services.

